# Plasma VS Melta



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm building up a couple of tactical sqauds for my army. Both are going to drop pod into the fight and I am wondering wether to give them Plasma Rifles or meltaguns. Both can be used for anti tank. The plasma can be used for anti tank or MEqs but can blow up whereas the meltagun is very good at blowing up tanks but not much use elsewhere.

What would you suggest and why?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Depends on the role you want the squad to fulfill and what their capabilities are.

If they're transported or use pods then a meltagun isn't a bad investment (but then plasma is doubly effective at that range), but if you're going to be footslogging or dug in you want the range of the plasguun.

The plasma gun really isn't a tank hunting weapon. It's good for light armor, but not much use against a main battle tank, especially not compared to the higher strength and AP1 of the meltagun (even without the extra d6 penetration the meltagun is a great tank hunting gun). It's really best served as an anti-heavy infantry gun. Get in close and melt a couple of terminators.

I prefer plasma guns on tacticals and (being a BA player) meltaguns on my vet assault units who can get in close and use them without denying their assaults.

But a meltagun in a rhino isn;t a bad thing. You can move 6" and fire out the top, which is nice


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Plasma really got hit hard in 5th. Abundance of cover makes it often better to hit hard with higher AP weapons (a la Autocannon), and in addition they also have a much harder time blowing up tanks (they already had a hard time, so this doesn't help). Melta is pretty much always the better choice then plasma.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd have to take my race's stand on the subject and find anyone who makes a weapon that could blow yourself up a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

IMO the plasma gun is very versitile and can also provide the ability to take lightly armoured tankes I.E. rhinos.

But as much as this is true if you are torn between two worlds may I recomend pinning the hand and drilling holes in the bottom of the guns. When modled right this works perfectly it is currently what I am doing and it also gives you the choice to take a flamer say if you were vsing horde. Drop in and seriously burn some stuff up. Can anyone say roasted marshmellows? k:

Hope this helped, if it did level my daemon :grin:.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I would have to say Meltagun too and I second what sooch and Galahad have mentioned.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Bobgenrut said:


> But as much as this is true if you are torn between two worlds may I recomend pinning the hand and drilling holes in the bottom of the guns. When modled right this works perfectly it is currently what I am doing and it also gives you the choice to take a flamer say if you were vsing horde.


This is a good idea but I don't have any of the tools to do this. I might eventualy invest in a hand drill n such but right now I can't. Given what you guys have said I think I will go for Melta guns for now.

Although, keeping the discussion going. Wouldn't the higher rate of fire from a PR make up for cover saves?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It isn't necessarily true about cover saves to be honest. You do get quite a lot of shooting into the open.

I think Galahad probably has it right. Melta if mechanised or plasma if on foot is a decent general rule. That said, it's probably best to be mechanised nearly all the time for marines.

A key advantage plasma has in 5th is that it denys FNP. This is way more common now that you have nobz units and plague marines everywhere you look. Of course, melta ignores it as well, but it means that firing plasma at plague marines is well worth it even if they are in cover - where it's fairly pointless against a lot of stuff.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

On another note for Melta it denies FNP as well and it also causes instant death the only down side is its a single shot but it is an assault weapon were the Plasma is Rapid fire and the Melta has shorter range which is not too much of a big deal seeing as you will most likely be advancing anyways.

The only way I myself would use Plasma is if the unit has a 2+ save and or FNP just to reduce the risk of frying my own guy (which is not proactive for an army IMO).


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I have both a stormtrooper squad with 2 plasma guns and a sister squad with 2 meltas in my army. The plasma will allow me to put some hurt on light vehicles advancing while I stay in cover, and rapid fire anything that gets close. While the melta girls advance and take out anything left over.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Being able to assault after firing is a big bonus to the Melta, as is being able to instant-kill T4 multiwound characters/units like Obliterators and not running the risk of blowing yourself up.

Plasma has the range advantage over the melta, as well as the ability to fire twice as many shots up close. Very good for squads guarding objectives with heavy weapons in tow.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It really depends on your army balance- I take plasmas in my grey hunters squads (like Tacs) because I have a ton of other melta weaponry in my army (5-6 meltas/multi-meltas) so my troops are just going for a strong enemy unit or an objective
In lower points games I will give them a drop pod, melta and a combi-melta so that they can be anti-tank and still resomable at killing heavy infantry.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i think it just depends on what lists you run up against and really what purpose you want the squad to do...in my mind i use PR as a anti inf and anti rhino and a melta to go termie,tank and character hunting!


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

This.



Tim/Steve said:


> It really depends on your army balance.


Nothing exists in a vacuum. 

The armament for a squad depends entirely on what else is in your list, what role you intend for for the squad, how capable it is of filling that role and what you expect to face. There is no 'best squad' or 'best gun for x squad'.

It would be far better to say: 

'This is my list [....]. I have x points to spend on two tactical squads- I am thinking I am a bit light on anti tank so perhaps I should give them melta guns to have something against battlewagons and landraiders. However I'm a bit reluctant to be forced close to the enemy so perhaps I should alter a and b...'


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you are merely worried about points or just thinking about the cost benefit analysis, think of it this way. In a squad that can take more than 2 special weapons (Scouts, Chosen, Devastators, Havocs), 2 plasma has 4 shots under 12" with 3 melta (which costs the same number of points) have 3 shots under 12". Over 12" the plasma get 2 and the melta get none.

The benefit of plasma in the this situation is that they can shoot at farther range, or more shots up close. Against T3 units, all of those shots can insta-gib. There is a change you can lose a dude do to poor rolling but the chances are just about as bad as you failing a psychic test (per shot). This doesn't happen all that often, but it do except it to happen occasionally.

The benefit of the meltas is that all of those shots can insta-kill T4 or less. Also they can destroy tanks well and even better under 6". Keep in mind that it is still AP1 even at 12". Also nobody dies from overheat. Another thing in this case is that those weapons are spread across 3 guys. So if you are forced to armor check on some of your special guys losing one isn't as tragic as losing one of only 2 plasma guys.

Now unfortunately This wasn't exactly was requested by the op, since he was asking about Tac squads in Drop Pods. So instead of 3 melta/2 plasma, it's only 2 and 2. If you are planning on landing near enemy armor, then take the 2 melta and drop right on top of the vehicle. The scatter/forced moving will keep you within 6" most likely so you can probably get that extra d6 to penetrate. Keep in mind too that after the melta shots, if it was only stunned/weapon destroyed/immobilized, next turn you can do it again and if you still didn't get it then you can charge with some krak grenades.

If you are planning on taking out light vehicles (dreads or rhinos) or troops out in the open, then land behind them and give them a shot of plasma. The four S7 on Armor 10 will probably lead to something penetrating.


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

Melta for the win! Good against tanks and HQ's, cheaper points-wise(BA) And I can assault afterwards.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I personally never use plasma in my army... I roll for shit & always get more than my fair shair of ones so I'd rather not take the risk with an overheat (hell, I had an obliterator fry itself over two turns with the plasma cannon... how the hell did that unit roll 4 ones in a row!?!)

There really is no difference between AP1 and AP2 when you're talking about shooting troops, but the only things that have a 2+ armor save are TEQ's - and if you kill too many Chaos terminators they may run away - if you kill too many loyalist terminators they may (and can choose) to run away. Now if like me, you're a chaos player and want to get in and assault (rather than be stranded in rapidfire range...) the meltagun is the way to go - you can inflict a wound or two & then close the distance to use those fancy chainswords... Afterall, CSM and loyalists are a match for each other at range, but CSM benefit from the additional attack in CC...


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

meh can't go wrong with meltas whereas plasmas can cost you a dude


----------

